# AF days late but BFN, then got thick clear mucus- anyone in the same boat?



## petuts

Hi everyone- I'm a newbie here. Hubbie and I've been TTC for almost a year now. This cycle's been different for me and I was wondering if anyone could share if they've gone through this or know someone who's gone through this?

I'm currently on CD45 and still no sign of AF. About 2 weeks ago, I started to get some brown spotting that would show up only when I wiped or at times on the liner. That spotting lasted a week, but never went beyond small amounts of brown discharge. I was excited at the time because I was so sure that it had been implantation bleeding. However, after that week, I tested and got a BFN. 

A few days ago I thought that AF had arrived- I felt cramps and had a sudden gush that might have been blood, but when I checked it was just some white discharge. Yesterday, I felt the gush again and when I checked, there was a very thick blob of clear mucus (looked like EWCM). However, I also tested last week and yesterday, and both were BFN. My cycles are normally between 33-35 days, and this cycle is driving me nuts! :wacko: 

Sometimes I like to think I could be pregnant as I feel a tightening in my lower abdomen, but most of the time I think I'm not as I don't have any of the textbook pregnancy symptoms except for a slight ache in my boobs and that "heaviness" in my belly. :shrug: I've been hoping I'd get even some amount of dizziness just to be convinced that I'm headed in the right direction, but nothing. No tiredness or signs of morning sickness or anything. :nope:

Is anyone going through this as well? Or has anyone gone through this and finally gotten a BFP in the end? If anyone could share their thoughts that'd be fantastic! Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## babycrazy1706

I got stringy ewcm just before I got my bfp.... Also it took about a week after my late AF to get a bfp, up until then was bfn's, even with first response tests!! Good luck!! Achey boobs are a great sign too! Fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## petuts

Thanks babycrazy! :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## serenity9712

with my son I tested every few days and was bfn until I was about 7 1/2 weeks along. with my daughter (2nd child ) I was about 6 or 7 weeks along when I finally got a bfp and with my 3rd I was about 4 almost 5 weeks along when I finally got bfn. good luck. praying you get your bfp. I've been trying for 3 yrs now with my DH (dad of the other 3) and no luck. were hoping this is our month too. if so possible for twins as I had O pain on both sides which is way unusual for me. good luck, god bless .


----------



## smithersmiss

I'd say pregnancy or anovulatory cycle. Awhile ago I was sure I must have been pregnant- had brown/red spotting- and a large glob of EWCM, later the same day I had EWCM with a small streak of blood- just like some people get with implantation. This was followed by more spotting- went to doctor turned out I hadn't ovulated that month and that was why. 
I'm not sure how common that is or anything. I do hope you get your bfp though, there is still a good chance you will :) gl! fx!


----------



## petuts

Thanks for all your input, ladies!! 

It's been a week and still no AF! :dohh: Yet I've tested a few times, and still BFN!! :( I'm around CD51 by now. I did test last friday and gotten a really faint line, but only after I'd left the test and gone back to it after bfast. Yesterday I did it again and same thing happened... no BFP in the given time but a faint line again after bfast (and it was very slightly darker than the first faint line), but both might've been evap lines, since they didn't come out right away. Waaah!!!! This is driving me insane. I tried a different brand this morning- BFN! (and this time, i didn't see any lines even after I'd left it for a while)

What has been getting me worried is the last few days, I've been getting menstrual cramps as well. I was positive AF had come yesterday, I felt the way I normally did on the first day of AF, and I'd felt a flow.... yet when I checked in the toilet, it was just yellowish discharge. Last night, I couldn't sleep as well because of the AF feeling and I was afraid to go to the toilet this morning, but when I finally had to go, again- no AF!!! 

Smithersmiss- I am worried that it might have been an annovulatory cycle since I hadn't noticed any EWCM in the earlier weeks, but we were BD'ing a lot so that might've been why... I'm still hoping I did ovulate though and no AF is still giving me hope.

Serenity, how have you been doing? Have you been successful? :) Twins!! That would be awesome. I really hope this is your month as well!! Thanks so much for your insight. Hearing about all your BFN til your 7th week is what's keeping me sane for now... Please please please let this month be our month!

Hope AF stays away and BFP comes soon for us so I can go :happydance:


----------



## babycrazy1706

let us know!!! big good lucks and hopes and crossed fingers for you!!!! Xx


----------



## serenity9712

well I'm 1 day late still bfn. and no sign of AF showing her face either. my cervix is super high still. and getting even more creamy white discharge/mucus. sigh I just wish I could get a BFP. blah. called Dr like instructed to do.now just waiting for the call back and see if they will just to a blood test and see if there's any hcg and if it's rising or falling or what.


----------



## HopefulCookie

I am in the same boat. I tested two days ago, a day before AF, got a bfn or so I thought, went back to it there was a faint line which later got darker. Tested the next morning got a light line and then tested an hour later got a bfn. Skipped a day and tested today, a few mins ago and got a BFN. No AF yet and I hope not to see her. I have cramping on and off down there and sometimes feel I wet my undies as if af came but it turns out to be nothing. My bbs a sorta sore but nothing else is going on. I don't know what to think.

FX'd for everyone hoping to see their bfp soon. baby dust to all


----------



## serenity9712

so I felt "wet" down there all day. ya I kept checking to see if AF showed her face but nothing. this afternoon I had some egg white cervical mucus. now I have some light dark brown blood discharge. thinking AF is showing her face slowly.... but doctor is putting me on framera? I think that's how is spelt. same thing as letrosole again now sure on spelling hahaha. but I gotta call DR in AM and say look I got dark brown blood so send in prescription. so needless to say I'll take it days 3 thru 7 and then ultrasound on day 11.


----------



## smithersmiss

I just got my bfp- took me two weeks after my expected af for it to show positive on hpt!


----------



## HopefulCookie

congrats smithersmiss! af showed her face today for me. I am super sad. I took 4 hpt, got faint lines and a week before af had spotting. *sigh*


----------



## babycrazy1706

smithersmiss said:


> I just got my bfp- took me two weeks after my expected af for it to show positive on hpt!

yeyyyy!!! congrats!!


----------



## jazzylady

Hey Congratulations!!!

Sorry if I intrude but you catch my attention when you said something about CM...because I had some jelly art CM after I ovulated a week ago....milky but when I reach inside I find bulbs of jelly art CM...was it for you the same?


----------



## smithersmiss

Hopeful cookie-- I got a very similar to period bleed when my af was due, I thought it was my period! lasted 6 days very light and watery, maybe there is hope?

Jazzylady-- It was EXACTLY like that, now I seem to have no cm though. It is pretty silly really, cm symptom spotting is tricky. But what you described is exactly what I had


----------



## petuts

thanks babycrazy!! :) 

so it's day 58 and still no AF... and yet still BFN (well, at least until after bfast, then there's always the faint line there). tsk. I'm still feeling wet and a few days ago i've been feeling like I do when i have my period... cramping and wet flowy feeling- it's been making me run to the bathroom every so often... but finding white discharge instead, so still hoping!! My doc's appointment is for wednesday... so nothing to do now but wait and pray! 

Serenity, what does framera do? Still keeping my fingers crossed for ya! :)


----------



## petuts

yayyy!!! congrats smithersmiss!!!! :) happy for ya!! :) :happydance:


----------



## petuts

HopefulCookie said:


> I am in the same boat. I tested two days ago, a day before AF, got a bfn or so I thought, went back to it there was a faint line which later got darker. Tested the next morning got a light line and then tested an hour later got a bfn. Skipped a day and tested today, a few mins ago and got a BFN. No AF yet and I hope not to see her. I have cramping on and off down there and sometimes feel I wet my undies as if af came but it turns out to be nothing. My bbs a sorta sore but nothing else is going on. I don't know what to think.
> 
> FX'd for everyone hoping to see their bfp soon. baby dust to all

good luck, hopefulcookie!!!! hope we all see our bfp's soon!! :)


----------



## serenity9712

femara is suppose to help with ovulation or give a stronger ovulation in my case. I have my ultrasound today in about 3 hours


----------



## serenity9712

my period was weird last cycle it was all dark brown and light. and I've had watery egg white cm I'm worried because I took femara so I'm scared maybe I actually was pregnant and though AF showed. but I'll know for sure today... beings how we're checking for good follicles. fx and baby dust all


----------



## petuts

So I went to the doc last wednesday. I was given a TVU and they couldn't find a gestational sac, so they gave me a blood test and it showed up negative. AF finally showed up on its own on friday. I have to admit it was a relief compared to the uncertainty I've been feeling up til then. Of course, I also think it was pretty mean of my body to do that... I've never had a cycle last that long ever, and it would have to do that at a time that we're trying to get pregnant. :cry:

Anyway, new cycle, new hope! 

Serenity, how did your ultrasound go?


----------



## serenity9712

I have good lining, and she measured 4 follicles which were 8mm, 11mm, 12mm, & 13mm. she said they grow at 2mm a day so I could have 2-3 expell on own when I O possibly all 4 . I'm nervous! but calm lol. she said they need to be 17mm for them to bust out those lil eggs I want . now just waiting on o time. opk is neg still. I'm due to o Wednesday


----------



## Kardashianw

smithersmiss said:


> Hopeful cookie-- I got a very similar to period bleed when my af was due, I thought it was my period! lasted 6 days very light and watery, maybe there is hope?
> 
> Jazzylady-- It was EXACTLY like that, now I seem to have no cm though. It is pretty silly really, cm symptom spotting is tricky. But what you described is exactly what I had

I know this is a old post but this I what I am experiencing right now. But I am getting bfn I am cycle of 30-35 I am cd33 an can feel that my lining has not shed been having a light period for 2 days now!


----------



## FirstTimers

petuts said:


> Thanks for all your input, ladies!!
> 
> It's been a week and still no AF! :dohh: Yet I've tested a few times, and still BFN!! :( I'm around CD51 by now. I did test last friday and gotten a really faint line, but only after I'd left the test and gone back to it after bfast. Yesterday I did it again and same thing happened... no BFP in the given time but a faint line again after bfast (and it was very slightly darker than the first faint line), but both might've been evap lines, since they didn't come out right away. Waaah!!!! This is driving me insane. I tried a different brand this morning- BFN! (and this time, i didn't see any lines even after I'd left it for a while)
> 
> What has been getting me worried is the last few days, I've been getting menstrual cramps as well. I was positive AF had come yesterday, I felt the way I normally did on the first day of AF, and I'd felt a flow.... yet when I checked in the toilet, it was just yellowish discharge. Last night, I couldn't sleep as well because of the AF feeling and I was afraid to go to the toilet this morning, but when I finally had to go, again- no AF!!!
> 
> Smithersmiss- I am worried that it might have been an annovulatory cycle since I hadn't noticed any EWCM in the earlier weeks, but we were BD'ing a lot so that might've been why... I'm still hoping I did ovulate though and no AF is still giving me hope.
> 
> Serenity, how have you been doing? Have you been successful? :) Twins!! That would be awesome. I really hope this is your month as well!! Thanks so much for your insight. Hearing about all your BFN til your 7th week is what's keeping me sane for now... Please please please let this month be our month!
> 
> Hope AF stays away and BFP comes soon for us so I can go :happydance:


Please tell me if you were pregnant in this cycle. This's the first time
I'm late and BigFatNothing on 2 HPTs. :nope:


----------

